# Who else takes their skiff offshore?



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

As much as I love fishing the flats, I also love hitting the reef on a nice day. Here's a photo of today's catch off the coast of Miami


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

How far out were you? We used to run off a ways back in high school in a Redfisher 18, but with a wife and kid now, and my fair share of trips to the hospital I’m a little more cautious these days.

I am overbuilding my skiff to let it handle bad situations better. Dual 1250 gph bilge pumps wired independently, separate fuel tanks, decks designed to shed water, carrying a real anchor and PLB, etc. Hoping to be able to run out a few miles to hit some of the reefs up in the big bend, but our weather is much more inconsistent than it is down south.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Sick! I’m also out of Miami, and thinking about taking my skiff offshore for some mahi fishing. 

Would want to wait for the right day tho...


----------



## j.perea08 (Jun 22, 2011)

Funny you ask...going out to do some night fishing tonight over some reefs in Key Largo. Did some fishing a couple of weeks ago and caught some very nice fish.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> How far out were you? We used to run off a ways back in high school in a Redfisher 18, but with a wife and kid now, and my fair share of trips to the hospital I’m a little more cautious these days.
> 
> I am overbuilding my skiff to let it handle bad situations better. Dual 1250 gph bilge pumps wired independently, separate fuel tanks, decks designed to shed water, carrying a real anchor and PLB, etc. Hoping to be able to run out a few miles to hit some of the reefs up in the big bend, but our weather is much more inconsistent than it is down south.


I was 15 miles from the ramp and about 3 miles from the nearest island. Nothing crazy, but I do chase weedlines from time to time when the weather permits.


----------



## Akwakop (Aug 2, 2017)

Spent all day last week on Molasses Reef with a 16 Heron.


----------



## Dajk (Jul 11, 2018)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> How far out were you? We used to run off a ways back in high school in a Redfisher 18, but with a wife and kid now, and my fair share of trips to the hospital I’m a little more cautious these days.
> 
> I am overbuilding my skiff to let it handle bad situations better. Dual 1250 gph bilge pumps wired independently, separate fuel tanks, decks designed to shed water, carrying a real anchor and PLB, etc. Hoping to be able to run out a few miles to hit some of the reefs up in the big bend, but our weather is much more inconsistent than it is down south.





KiKoKiK said:


> I was 15 miles from the ramp and about 3 miles from the nearest island. Nothing crazy, but I do chase weedlines from time to time when the weather permits.


----------



## Dajk (Jul 11, 2018)

I found that when Noah says 1 to 2 I did not go offshore in my boat but when they sat two feet or less it was like glass and I could run mid to 3/4 throttle. Plus you can see bait fish for a mile. We would catch the bait and free line them right back in the bait fish pod, it was so cool to drive up to the dock with a 40 pound kingfish laying on the deck of a flats boat. Especially when the big rig owners saw it!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Is that a jew, goliath grouper or ...


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> Is that a jew, goliath grouper or ...


Black Grouper


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

When I were a younger man living in south florida, on a good day we would take 14ft Jon boats miles offshore for kings, wahoo, snapper, trigger, and dolphin. Usually leaving from Hillsborough or Boca Raton. I live on the west coast now and agree it's way harder to do that here because the weather is a touch less predictable, and you have to go out way farther.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Offshore in Texas generally means a lot more than it does in Florida. I’ve been a few miles off the beach front in the Vantage but not what I would call offshore proper. I’ll take her “outside” given ice cream conditions. I know the boat can take it, I can’t...


----------



## SnookNocker (May 15, 2018)

We snorkel the nearshore reefs here on the Treasure Coast in my 15' Stumpnocker. We were going to head out there today, but fighting a summertime flu bug.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

KiKoKiK said:


> Black Grouper


Cool you da man


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Nine miles out of St. Augustine in my IPB in my signature. Been out there quite a bit. Boat does real well in anything under about 2.5 feet. Bigger than that, if it's got wind on it, I'm carefully timing the throttle and it's a long run.


----------



## Dajk (Jul 11, 2018)

Nice!! Yep my 20 foot Gil marine aluminum flats boat would take the rough stuff it just takes the fun out of it, I would consistently run 11 miles down the beach in ft Pierce to the power plant or north to the Vero cove for huge tarpon, snook and African pompano. Just pic your days and watch the weather..


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

In TX, offshore to blue water is at least 40-60 miles and no one is doing that with a skiff or flats boat. Took a girl to the short rigs out of Sabine pass this weekend in my Caimen Lite. When we were putting the skiff on the trailer, a gentlemen asked my girl where we were fishing. My girl said oh just some rigs offshore. It was her first time fishing and I had to break it to her that the rigs we were fishing were only in 20-25 ft of water, 6 miles East of the jetty and we were not offshore just beachfront


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

I used to hit the patch reefs on a Gheenoe Highsider too. Took me about an hour to get there with an 8hp Tohatsu, but it was always a good time. This was actually the most convenient boat to spearfish from. Your can pull it around like a boogie board so you cover more ground. Plus, you can throw the fish in the cooler without having to climb in


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

KiKoKiK said:


> As much as I love fishing the flats, I also love hitting the reef on a nice day. Here's a photo of today's catch off the coast of Miami
> View attachment 33504


You fooled me. I was thinking when you said offshore, you actually meant offshore in the blue water. I can see grassy bottom in the picture. That is not offshore. That's near shore.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

spent some time on the reef between marathon and the torch keys in my 17. haven't had it out here on the central east coast yet...sebastian inlet is a little too sketchy for my taste and Ive been running that inlet since I was a kid..in bigger boats lol

haven't had a need to run out of canaveral in my boat yet, but I would given the right conditions. 

Kiko, thats a hell of a black for what looks like it might be 20-25fsw judging by the photo


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

GullsGoneWild said:


> You fooled me. I was thinking when you said offshore, you actually meant offshore in the blue water. I can see grassy bottom in the picture. That is not offshore. That's near shore.


Next time I'll idle about 1,000 feet east and take a picture in the blue water for ya 



321nole said:


> spent some time on the reef between marathon and the torch keys in my 17. haven't had it out here on the central east coast yet...sebastian inlet is a little too sketchy for my taste and Ive been running that inlet since I was a kid..in bigger boats lol
> 
> haven't had a need to run out of canaveral in my boat yet, but I would given the right conditions.
> 
> Kiko, thats a hell of a black for what looks like it might be 20-25fsw judging by the photo


Your depth finder is spot on! That was 21 feet of water. I have a spot or two in the 20-30 foot range so I don't have to beat myself up in 80 feet to catch the same fish. I typically end the day on the ledge and make a few drops at 75 feet for fun.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

KiKoKiK said:


> Next time I'll idle about 1,000 feet east and take a picture in the blue water for ya QUOTE]
> Please and thank you . I clearly know nothing about Miami


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Offshore is weird here in MS. Bluewater is 60-80 miles out so while not technically offshore, I have been to some nearshore rigs a few miles south of the barrier islands that I cross to regularly, the islands are 9-13 miles "offshore" already. But generally inside of the 20 mile line. There are other places farther "offshore" that I have been in a skiff but I'll leave it at that. Also have been outside the reef in the keys once or twice. 

If I have any say in the matter, a red snapper will be boated in the skiff sometime this summer.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah you're not getting in deep enough water to make a difference here until about 80-100 miles offshore. I love my evo and I'm very confident in it's abilities, but I'm not an idiot so unless I move to southeast Florida I'll stay near the beaches.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

GullsGoneWild said:


> Next time I'll idle about 1,000 feet east and take a picture in the blue water for ya QUOTE]
> Please and thank you . I clearly know nothing about Miami


I was just messing with you. Getting into blue water isn't too bad down here. One minute you're in 30 feet, the next minute you're in 100


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

KiKoKiK said:


> Your depth finder is spot on! That was 21 feet of water. I have a spot or two in the 20-30 foot range so I don't have to beat myself up in 80 feet to catch the same fish. I typically end the day on the ledge and make a few drops at 75 feet for fun.


this has me day dreaming about my trip to Andros earlier this year and its not even 8am..


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

All the time


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

Took my 14' Microskiff out of Pensacola Pass a few times trolling 5 miles out. Last time coming back in the Pass turned shitty. Swamped the boat and shorted out the electrical system. Boat full of water, couldnt pump it out, I was sitting in water, motor intake barely above the water in 3 to 4' swells with a 4 second wave period. Fuck that. I did directly wire my bilge pump to the battery after that.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

It's my understanding that Flip Pallot ran his Marquesa from Stuart to Walker's Cay last Sunday . I believe he was accompanied by a larger boat.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

I often take my Marquesa 20 miles off Key Largo for dolphin. Really have to pick the day and winds must be under 5 mph. Last fall I took my 16 Waterman out of Key Largo in 240' and caught mutton snapper and grouper deep jigging. It was glass calm. It was spur of the moment and I would not make a habit of it. Kind of cool though . When I hooked a nice fish the skiff would get towed around a little!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

FMH said:


> It's my understanding that Flip Pallot ran his Marquesa from Stuart to Walker's Cay last Sunday . I believe he was accompanied by a larger boat.


Uh oh!


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

FMH said:


> I often take my Marquesa 20 miles off Key Largo for dolphin. Really have to pick the day and winds must be under 5 mph. Last fall I took my 16 Waterman out of Key Largo in 240' and caught mutton snapper and grouper deep jigging. It was glass calm. It was spur of the moment and I would not make a habit of it. Kind of cool though . When I hooked a nice fish the skiff would get towed around a little!


Getting pulled around by a big fish is the nicest part. I landed a 5 foot blacktip shark on a Gheenoe. I must've been about a quarter mile away from where I hooked it by the time I landed it lol.


----------



## SnookNocker (May 15, 2018)

Out there today looking for Bugs on the near shore reefs (Treasure Coast). Cloudy and Thunderstorms, but it was our only chance, so I had to take it. Mini Season next week.


----------



## mike.s (Sep 4, 2015)

I take the Copperhead out of Port Canaveral pretty often for Beach Tarpon, trolling for kings, Cobia and hitting reefs/wrecks. Beach to 20mi out weather permitting of course.
























Had to throw a Bonehead in there cause they're always there.


----------



## Rino (May 8, 2018)

Dajk said:


> Nice!! Yep my 20 foot Gil marine aluminum flats boat would take the rough stuff it just takes the fun out of it, I would consistently run 11 miles down the beach in ft Pierce to the power plant or north to the Vero cove for huge tarpon, snook and African pompano. Just pic your days and watch the weather..


Dajk, check your PM in box


----------



## Robert Thibodeaux (May 12, 2019)

KiKoKiK said:


> As much as I love fishing the flats, I also love hitting the reef on a nice day. Here's a photo of today's catch off the coast of Miami
> View attachment 33504


Dude you look like my twin not trying to sound weird but seriously you do!


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Rumor has it that back in the sixties some kids in Coral Gables, who didn't know any better, ran all over the, upper Keys, outside reefs, and occasionally to Bimini, in a 14' skiff with a 35 Evinrude.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

hipshot said:


> Rumor has it that back in the sixties some kids in Coral Gables, who didn't know any better, ran all over the, upper Keys, outside reefs, and occasionally to Bimini, in a 14' skiff with a 35 Evinrude.


I used to fish miles offshore off Miami/ft. Lauderdale/Bocas Raton/the keys, in a 14ft Jon boat in the 90's. Weather permitting of course, but we never knew you couldn't do it without a 36ft contender, lol.


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

Been out of Hillsboro inlet in Pompano a few times, nice thing is you’re in plenty deep water a mile offshore. Have to pick your days, and times when you go in and out for tides and charter boats, but it’s a great feeling trolling for kings or dolphin next to a 65’ sportfisher. The look on the passengers faces is priceless when you’re doing the same thing as their millions $ superboat in a skiff.


----------

